# K2 Turbo Dream vs. Capita TFA



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been riding a lot of Never Summer RC boards for the past 3-4 seasons and I'm just kind of ready for something else. I started out on an Evo, then added a Heritage, then sold them both and grabbed a Proto, and I'm currently on a Cobra. I'm always swapping boards as I just get bored with shit. Well, I think I'm to the point where I'm just bored with RC for the time being. I kind of hate to get away from NS because of my affinity for swapping out boards. I can usually buy them late in the season, ride them for the rest of that season and half of the next then turn around and sell them for pretty much what I bought them for. The Cobra is by far my favorite of the bunch so far, but even though I've spend far less time on it than any of the others, I'm already over it. That's why I think I'm just kind of over RC for a little while. Time for something different.

Currently considering the two boards in the title. I'm pretty much a freerider who enjoys a fun ride. Meaning I don't want an all out freeride plank. I like a lively board with some playfulness to it, but you won't see my riding too many rails. Steeps, trees, natural hits, etc. is where you'll find me on the mountain.

Curious to hear from posters who've spent significant time on one or both boards. I've taken a couple of runs on a TFA, but never had a chance to jump on a Turbo Dream. Let's hear it!










VS.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't help you but I'm also interested to see opinions. I've been riding something flat or rocker in the middle for 3-4 years now (NS RC, arbor rocker, K2 www, rome shank). Getting bored and want something new, hence looking at K2 Lifted (happy hour, slayblade) or Lib C3. Want to get back on something camber'ish, even rock/cam, to see what I've been missing if anything.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

how'd you like the TFA??? and what size is your cobra....for future purchase reference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

if you are riding a lot of fresh snow and switch isn't a priority, get the turbo dream.

If you need a true twin to ride switch perfectly get the TFA.

the rocker on the turbo makes you dig a little deeper to really load up ollies, but keeps the ride playful. I own this board, it rides nice, i did a longer review in the board reviews section.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The TFA isn't a true twin. That's the DOA. Gonna go check out your Turbo Dream review.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got the TD '12. Honestly it's been my favorite board so far. I use a 159 and it's my pow/bomber board but so far, I've had the best day of the year using my TD and that's over my Lib Tech Attack Banana. The flat base with rocker at the tips makes it really stable while bombing and landing jumps. I even learned rails on it even though it's not really a jib board. It has pretty decent pop, and I really like the harshmellow, especially when you're picking up high speeds.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Can't help you but I'm also interested to see opinions. I've been riding something flat or rocker in the middle for 3-4 years now (NS RC, arbor rocker, K2 www, rome shank). Getting bored and want something new, hence looking at K2 Lifted (happy hour, slayblade) or Lib C3. Want to get back on something camber'ish, even rock/cam, to see what I've been missing if anything.


Man, I have that same problem. Snowboard boredom. 

I am demoing a Hot Knife tomorrow. Would like to hear your review on lifted tech from K2.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I've been riding a lot of Never Summer RC boards for the past 3-4 seasons and I'm just kind of ready for something else. I started out on an Evo, then added a Heritage, then sold them both and grabbed a Proto, and I'm currently on a Cobra. I'm always swapping boards as I just get bored with shit. Well, I think I'm to the point where I'm just bored with RC for the time being. I kind of hate to get away from NS because of my affinity for swapping out boards. I can usually buy them late in the season, ride them for the rest of that season and half of the next then turn around and sell them for pretty much what I bought them for. The Cobra is by far my favorite of the bunch so far, but even though I've spend far less time on it than any of the others, I'm already over it. That's why I think I'm just kind of over RC for a little while. Time for something different.
> 
> Currently considering the two boards in the title. I'm pretty much a freerider who enjoys a fun ride. Meaning I don't want an all out freeride plank. I like a lively board with some playfulness to it, but you won't see my riding too many rails. Steeps, trees, natural hits, etc. is where you'll find me on the mountain.
> 
> ...


Linville - I rode a black snowboard of death in Kicking Horse for two days. While I enjoyed it in the morning, once things got rutted out (granted, it snowed a foot, so it got pretty ugly after being ridden out), the board got bounced everywhere. 

I would suggest going the Turbo Dream route. I rode it 4 years ago, and really liked the board. Has that harshmellow for dampening to help reduce that crap.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the BSOD has never had a reputation for being damp. The TFA is supposed to be more damp. I have a Charlie Slasher already and have had no issues riding it in chopped up pow, chunder, etc.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My main concern about the Turbo Dream is pop. My main concern with the TFA is that it'll be too much like old school positive camber and that it may be stiffer than what I'm looking for. Capita rates it at a 7 which worries me a bit since my Charlie Slasher is rated at a 6 and that board is pretty damn stiff. Then again, it's a 164 and I'll be looking in the 158-159 range for this board. What draws me to the TFA is the mild camber between the bindings transitioning to a reverse camber out past the inserts. What I'm imagining is the grip of camber without the catchiness. I've taken two whole runs on the TFA and both were just bomber runs. Couldn't tell you much about it other than it holds a mean edge at speed.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Man, I have that same problem. Snowboard boredom.
> 
> I am demoing a Hot Knife tomorrow. Would like to hear your review on lifted tech from K2.


Damn that's the other board I'm seriously considering. Report back tomorrow please before I pull the trigger :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> My main concern about the Turbo Dream is pop. My main concern with the TFA is that it'll be too much like old school positive camber and that it may be stiffer than what I'm looking for. Capita rates it at a 7 which worries me a bit since my Charlie Slasher is rated at a 6 and that board is pretty damn stiff. Then again, it's a 164 and I'll be looking in the 158-159 range for this board. What draws me to the TFA is the mild camber between the bindings transitioning to a reverse camber out past the inserts. What I'm imagining is the grip of camber without the catchiness. I've taken two whole runs on the TFA and both were just bomber runs. Couldn't tell you much about it other than it holds a mean edge at speed.


Exactly the reason I didn't go for the TD even though I was close a few times. I do want to ride a board with Harshmellow due to my knees getting older. Checked out the TD but kept reading it was lacking in pop just a little. Looked at Slayblade (Fondled it at the Seattle REI) and if it had the ollie bar I'd be all over it already.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Another question...

Anyone know what the difference between the TFA and the DBX is? I've seen some people say they're essentially the same board and then I've seen other people say that the DBX is significantly livelier. Anyone know?

The reason I ask is that the local Christy Sports has last year's DBX in a 157 for $299. Though I have heard that this year's TFA is noticeably softer than previous models...

Goddamn it, Capita needs to have a fucking demo day at Loveland! :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet! Christy Sports let me demo that DBX. Gonna take it for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Exactly the reason I didn't go for the TD even though I was close a few times. I do want to ride a board with Harshmellow due to my knees getting older. Checked out the TD but kept reading it was lacking in pop just a little. Looked at Slayblade (Fondled it at the Seattle REI) and if it had the ollie bar I'd be all over it already.


Slayblade has an ollie bar, at least the 2011 & 2012 models have it. Not sure if much has changed besides the camber (from flat to lifted), but it's a real stiff deck. Unless you like stiff decks is not a board most people would enjoy. There is no play in the flex.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Sweet! Christy Sports let me demo that DBX. Gonna take it for a spin tomorrow.


How was it? I've been riding a 2013 TFA quite a bit this year. Really like it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really liked the DBX. Not sure if it's exactly right for me though. Great edge hold and floated surprisingly well. It's basically the TFA with a different core. More bamboo and some basalt. Supposed to make it more lively and poppy.

Sucks it only comes in the 157 because I'd prefer a little bigger as it definitely rides a little shorter than it measures IMO. If I could make it a tad longer, a tad softer, and maybe throw in about a half inch of setback it'd probably be perfect.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I really liked the DBX. Not sure if it's exactly right for me though. Great edge hold and floated surprisingly well. It's basically the TFA with a different core. More bamboo and some basalt. Supposed to make it more lively and poppy.
> 
> Sucks it only comes in the 157 because I'd prefer a little bigger as it definitely rides a little shorter than it measures IMO. If I could make it a tad longer, a tad softer, and maybe throw in about a half inch of setback it'd probably be perfect.


I feel almost exactly the same as you. Although I find the setback on the TFA to be fine. I love the shape and side cut so much. I rode a YES Greats this weekend and I feel like if the TFA had the guts of the Greats it would rule. I do find TFA nicely damp though. Not too damp, but you cant feel every row of corn either.

I guess I was wondering if you actually noticed that the DBX was livelier?

I also have a feeling the BSOD may be closer to what I (you) are looking for. Just havnt had a chance to try one.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, rode that Hot Knife. It's a really good ride. You notice the camber, but it is still very nimble like a Lib Tech board would be. The c3 is much more snappy than a board with c2, however, what you gain in dampness and a smooth ride, you lose is snap and pop, which is the main sacrifice of a Lib Tech.

I really like the board, but can't say id go with it for my softer park all mountain board. Rode a NS Proto again 2 years later. Just something missing on that board for me as well. It's Really tough to find exactly what you want. Rode the Soloman Villain. Really wasn't for me. Edge hold on ice was awful, and sizing down on this board to a 53 felt really short. No dampening.

I wish Capita had a slightly stiffer Ultra Fear, because the 1.5 mm rubber dampening made the board so smooth, however, it still had great snap. 

I guess I'll continue the search. Wondering if the K2 Happy Hour is the board for me?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

nsrider121 said:


> I feel almost exactly the same as you. Although I find the setback on the TFA to be fine. I love the shape and side cut so much. I rode a YES Greats this weekend and I feel like if the TFA had the guts of the Greats it would rule. I do find TFA nicely damp though. Not too damp, but you cant feel every row of corn either.
> 
> I guess I was wondering if you actually noticed that the DBX was livelier?
> 
> I also have a feeling the BSOD may be closer to what I (you) are looking for. Just havnt had a chance to try one.


It's been awhile since I've been on the TFA and it was only a couple of laps, so I can't really comment on exactly how much more lively the DBX was. It wasn't shockingly so or it would've definitely stood out to me.

If the BSOD was a damper ride, I definitely think it would be my board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Well, rode that Hot Knife. It's a really good ride. You notice the camber, but it is still very nimble like a Lib Tech board would be. The c3 is much more snappy than a board with c2, however, what you gain in dampness and a smooth ride, you lose is snap and pop, which is the main sacrifice of a Lib Tech.
> 
> I really like the board, but can't say id go with it for my softer park all mountain board. Rode a NS Proto again 2 years later. Just something missing on that board for me as well. It's Really tough to find exactly what you want. Rode the Soloman Villain. Really wasn't for me. Edge hold on ice was awful, and sizing down on this board to a 53 felt really short. No dampening.
> 
> ...


See, I'm just not a fan of magnetraction. In the conditions I usually ride, MTX is more of a hindrance than a benefit, at least in my opinion. Which sucks, because there's a couple of Rossignols that I think would be right up my alley if I could just ditch the MTX from them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck it. I think I'm gonna take chance and just buy Rossi Templar. Minus the MTX, it looks like exactly what I want on paper and it's supposedly a much tamer MTX on that board. I can grab last year's model for $150. If I'm not a fan surely I can flip it on CL for that.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Fuck it. I think I'm gonna take chance and just buy Rossi Templar. Minus the MTX, it looks like exactly what I want on paper and it's supposedly a much tamer MTX on that board. I can grab last year's model for $150. If I'm not a fan surely I can flip it on CL for that.


Have you looked at the 2014 Yes Basic? Apparently has a lot more camber. More fun aggressive directional twin that last year but still medium flex.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I looked at the Basic, but I prefer a little bit of setback. If the Templar proves to not be the answer, I'll flip it on CL and just grab the Capita DBX that I already know I like. It's not setback and a little stiffer than I'd prefer, but I definitely still liked it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy fuck, that Templar was NOT the answer. Every description and review I've ever read on that board is flat wrong unless there was a big change between last year and this year. Complete noodle. Super buttery, but zero dampness, edge hold is for shit, and that nose will fold up on you in a hurry.

It'd be a great beginner board, but if you're trying to push it at all, this is not your stick.

Capita DBX it is, hideous graphic and all. Gonna get covered in stickers.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Any particular reason you are looking at the turbo dream over the slayblade for what you want?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure why I was considering K2 at all to be honest. Just not the camber profile I'm looking for. I think that might have been one of the issues with the Templar. If that camber profile between the bindings was deeper it might have worked. I doubt it, but maybe it would have. Overall, that board is just WAY too damn soft. Based on the reviews I've seen, they had to have changed it between '13 and '14. There's no way anyone would've considered the '13 a mid-stiff board. That fucker is a noodle. I'm not much of a butterer, but that's the butteriest board I've ever ridden. My weak buttering ass can get that nose 2 feet in the air. That's not a good thing. I shouldn't be able to butter a board like that. I'm just not that good at it.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Holy fuck, that Templar was NOT the answer. Every description and review I've ever read on that board is flat wrong unless there was a big change between last year and this year. Complete noodle. Super buttery, but zero dampness, edge hold is for shit, and that nose will fold up on you in a hurry.
> 
> It'd be a great beginner board, but if you're trying to push it at all, this is not your stick.
> 
> Capita DBX it is, hideous graphic and all. Gonna get covered in stickers.



Good to know. Was kind of wondering why you were going with the Templar. I had a feeling it was gona be too soft. I'm hopefully gona get on the BSOD. I've got a good feeling about. Cant decide on 56 or 59 though.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

linvillegorge, Was just about to drop some $$$ on the dbx. How MUCH camber is there in that thing...Just trying to get my head around what to expect. I have a Machete GT and the minimal camber just doesn't to be enough to lift the 'low rise' out the way as much as I'd thought..Barely 2mm or so.
Cheers


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

DBX has some pretty aggressive camber to it. I'd guess around 4-5mm or so.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Not to threadjack, but I am happy (and a bit surprised) to read your impressions of the Templar. I was between the Templar and One Mag, and ultimately opted for the One Mag because I like to charge and don't do any park. The Templar price was so low I was tempted. So I'm happy because your comments validate my purchase, but surprised because it goes against what others have said and what I've read.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Cheers. Thats what I was hoping for. Probably not a significant measurement but gives a 'relative' idea when comparing with the shapes on different boards.
Thanks


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Agree with above. Definitely gives you some nice feedback while carving. Tip and tail have a good amount of rise that takes getting used to be its still an aggressive ride.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> Not to threadjack, but I am happy (and a bit surprised) to read your impressions of the Templar. I was between the Templar and One Mag, and ultimately opted for the One Mag because I like to charge and don't do any park. The Templar price was so low I was tempted. So I'm happy because your comments validate my purchase, but surprised because it goes against what others have said and what I've read.


They had to have stiffened up this year because there's no way all those reviews I've seen were based on that '13 model. Total noodle.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> They had to have stiffened up this year because there's no way all those reviews I've seen were based on that '13 model. Total noodle.


How much do you weight and what size did you get?

I'm surprised you thought it was a noodle. I weight 155LBS and got the 155cm. It's softer than my 153 Angus but I thought it was about same as my 154 TRS. 

Where it was noticeable was it's torsional flex and the tip. From tip to tail, I felt if was a medium stiff board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a little shy of 200 and got the 158. It's by FAR the softest 158 I've ever ridden. A lot softer than my 158 NS Evo was.

For the record, I also thought the TRS was way noodlier than I expected. Not to the level of the Templar, but I thought it rode noticeably softer than the NS Proto which surprised me.


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

snowman55 said:


> How much do you weight and what size did you get?
> 
> I'm surprised you thought it was a noodle. I weight 155LBS and got the 155cm. It's softer than my 153 Angus but I thought it was about same as my 154 TRS.
> 
> Where it was noticeable was it's torsional flex and the tip. From tip to tail, I felt if was a medium stiff board.


Snowman. How would you describe the differences between the angus and Templar since you own both? Basically same story as the OP, but thimking of going from mervin c2 to the angus.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I own a 14 Angus and it's not a noodle


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fergatron2000 said:


> Snowman. How would you describe the differences between the angus and Templar since you own both? Basically same story as the OP, but thinking of going from mervin c2 to the angus.


 I have the 2012 Angus (153cm) and it is definitely stiffer. Even though it's shorter than the Templar (155cm), torsitionaly it's alot stiffer and little more stiffer nose to tail. 

It's definitely on the stiffer side of medium stiff. I like it better than the Templar for that reason.

I bought the Templar because of the Mag. From the reviews, I knew it was softer than the Angus. I was hoping going with a little longer board will make up for the softness. Unfortunately even the 155 Templar is softer than the 153 Angus.

Having said that, I don't think Templar is a total noodle. It is on the softer side of Medium and is close to what my TRS (154) is.

I've been riding very dynamically lately and prefer to use the legs more than body lean to maneuver my board. That is why I prefer a board that is more torsionally stiffer. I have tendency to over power(turn) the Templar riding like that. Templar is great when I'm tired and want to just cruise down the slope.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bought that ugly ass Capita DBX. I'll have to do a sticker job on it because those are the worst graphics ever. Board is a fucking ripper though.


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Bought that ugly ass Capita DBX. I'll have to do a sticker job on it because those are the worst graphics ever. Board is a fucking ripper though.


The '14? Not a fan of gorillas? The TFA is pretty clean.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

nsrider121 said:


> The '14? Not a fan of gorillas? The TFA is pretty clean.


Nah, the '13. Same board, just different graphics. I don't hate the gorillas, definitely better than the '50s sweaters on last years, but I couldn't pass up a brand new '13 for $250. :yahoo:

Graphics aren't THAT important to me. :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is the ugly ass board that I now own:










Hence the need to start collecting stickers. :laugh:

Capita needs to tell Volcom to get their shit together on the graphics for the DBX. The gorillas aren't awful, but they aren't very good either. Just put Capita graphics on the board and slap a Volcom logo on it and this thing would likely be a great seller. It's a great board. It's basically the TFA with better guts. Hell, why not just ditch the TFA and go with the DBX?


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ha ya, that thing is pretty gross. I think they upgraded the core on the TFA this year. 

Stickers it is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think they upgraded the TFA's core somewhat, but it still doesn't have near the bamboo in it that the DBX has.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Fuck. They are telling me out of stock. How can i get one from over there?! None of the big online mobs will send me one here to Oz. That shits me.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh, I'd say the graphics could have been a lot worse. It could have been a Lobster or Dinosaurs Will Die board. ^.^


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My ugly ass board rides so fucking awesome!!! :yahoo:

If it was a 160 or so, it would probably be a total quiver killer for me. There would probably be no need for the Charlie Slasher.

With the rocker in the tips it floats very well and busts through the crud well since it's pretty stiff. The only real advantage the Charlie Slasher has is glide. When the terrain flattens out the CS turns into a physics defying hovercraft.


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

jellyjam said:


> Fuck. They are telling me out of stock. How can i get one from over there?! None of the big online mobs will send me one here to Oz. That shits me.


Use a package forwarding service.


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

??????????????
How does that work and would you be so kind as to direct me?
Cheers


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> My ugly ass board rides so fucking awesome!!! :yahoo:
> 
> If it was a 160 or so, it would probably be a total quiver killer for me. There would probably be no need for the Charlie Slasher.
> 
> With the rocker in the tips it floats very well and busts through the crud well since it's pretty stiff. The only real advantage the Charlie Slasher has is glide. When the terrain flattens out the CS turns into a physics defying hovercraft.


So get a 160 and sell me your Charlie.  Edit: OIC, 157 is max.


jellyjam said:


> ??????????????
> How does that work and would you be so kind as to direct me?
> Cheers


Googled it. 
5 Mail & Parcel Forwarding Services For International Shoppers


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

jellyjam said:


> ??????????????
> How does that work and would you be so kind as to direct me?
> Cheers


I bought a Ride Berserker and some Rome Targas (separately) a couple of years ago and used https://www.priceusa.com.au/. They work by buying the item for you (you give them the link and the size of the item), have it shipped to their agent in the US, then they ship it to you. The principal behind it is that they buy it and then sell you the goods second hand but in as new condition.

You could also use a straight parcel forwarding service like: International Shipping, International Courier Parcel Delivery Services Company, Overseas Shipping Service. They give you a US address that you can have your items sent to, then they can combine them and ship it to you. With this method, you do the purchasing.


----------

